# Ringelnatter kontra Grasfrosch



## Kurt (6. Mai 2008)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

am Sonntag hatten wir wieder einmal Gelegenheit, die natürlichen Abläufe der härtesten Sorte am eigenen Teich zu beobachten.
Eine ca. 80 cm-__ Ringelnatter hatte sich einen etwas zu groß geratenen __ Grasfrosch geschnappt und ca. 1/4 Stunde versucht ihn zu 'verschlingen'. Danach mußte sie ihn wohl oder übel wieder loslassen. Der Frosch hat überlebt, aber mit kurzzeitigen Lähmungserscheinungen  in den Hinterbeinen.
Die Geschichte konnte ich durch Fotos festhalten.

Wieder ein Beispiel, daß Beobachtungen am Teich spannender sein können wie 'UNIVERSUM' 

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ringelnatter kontra Grasfrosch*

Hi Kurt,

schöne Fotos !!! ... und reife Leistung.

Schade, daß es bei uns hier im Norden keine oder wenn dann kaum Ringelnattern gibt. Sowas hätte ich auch gerne im/am Teich.


----------



## sternhausen (7. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Ringelnatter kontra  Grasfrosch*

Hallo Kurt
Super geniale Bilder sind dir da gelungen. nur weiter so.
Grüsse sternhausen


----------



## jochen (7. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Ringelnatter kontra  Grasfrosch*

Hi Kurt...

super Beobachtung...

und wer weiss wie schwer Ringelnattern zu fotografieren sind, für den sind das geniale Bilder...


----------



## Crossbaer (7. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Ringelnatter kontra  Grasfrosch*

Wow, tolle Sache. Ich habe überhaupt noch nie eine gesehen geschweige denn fotografiert.

Wenn ich eine im Teich hätte, möchte ich allerdings nicht wissen, was Frau und Töchter dazu sagen (schreien) würden..


----------



## Reapas (7. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Ringelnatter kontra  Grasfrosch*

Echt Spitze!

Animal Planet live im eigenen Garten! Du Glückspilz! *neidisch ist*


----------



## Conny (7. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Ringelnatter kontra  Grasfrosch*

Hallo Kurt,

super tolle Bilder  
Und wieder mal muss ich feststellen, dass bei Euch die Natur ihren Gang geht und jeder eine Chance hat


----------



## Kurt (7. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Ringelnatter kontra  Grasfrosch*

Hallo Naturfreunde, 
danke für die Blumen, ich werd`s den Actors weitergeben. Durch unsere Lage am Rande von Bregenz und in Sichtweite der Bregenzer Ach haben wir wirklich NATUR PUR. 
Leider sind die Fotos von der Qualität nicht wirklich Spitze, aber mit meiner OLYMPUS AZ-2 ist da nicht so wahnsinnig was rauszuholen  (Zoom 2:8, 4 Megapixel, langsame Reaktionszeit). 
Ich habe noch ein paar Fotos mit meiner alten Pentax Spotmatic und 210erTele gemacht - mal sehen, was dabei rausgekommen ist.

Jochen - die Natter hatte wirklich andere Sorgen als mich, sie hat wirklich gut stillgehalten (und gewürgt), aber es stimmt - normalerweise hauen sie sofort ab. Es scheint, wenn sie Beute haben interessiert sie die Umwelt nicht wirklich.  Erst nach ca. 15 Minuten ging ich ihr wahrscheinlich mit der Knipserei auf den Wecker und sie machte Platzwechsel und musste anschließend die Beute freigeben.
Spannend wars allemal und für mich die Genugtuung, das auch einmal beobachten zu können.  Vor 3 Jahren hat mich der ältere Sohn schon angerufen, 'da haut eine Schlange mit deinem Frosch ab' -  Und der hatte keine Kamera dabei.
Da meine Teichanlage zur Hauptsache der Natur gehört (ich bin ja die meiste Zeit am 'Buckeln'),  weiss auch wirklich niemand, was sich um und in dem Teich die ganze Zeit wirklich abspielt. Katzen und Vögel, das ist eh normal, aber vor 3 WOchen konnte ich auch einen Fuchs beobachten und mit der alten Kamera fotografieren - die Bilder müssen noch entwickelt werden.

Wegen der 'Schlangenangst' - in unserer Familie ist keiner davon infiziert, meiner Frau machte auch kein 'Geschrei', als neben uns eine ausgewachsene Ringelnatter im Schwimmbereich das Weite suchte.
Aber es stimmt schon, sogar viele Männer sagen da:  sowas möchte ich nicht in meinem Umfeld haben.

Aber wie´s halt ist, manche mögen es, andere nicht.

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt auch mal solche Beobachtungen machen!

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee

Kurt


----------



## Martin a. B. (8. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Ringelnatter kontra  Grasfrosch*

Hallo Kurt

Tolle Bilder!

Ich musste da gleich an das denken:



Lieber Gruß

Martin

"gilt übrigends auch für mein Projekt  "


----------



## Kurt (19. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Ringelnatter kontra  Grasfrosch*

Hallo,
die Ringelnatter ist immer noch da - zumindest heute Mittag lag sie eingeringelt auf einem Stein in der Sonne - und ich keine Kamera dabei. Bis ich zurück war - war sie schon weg. :-(
Mit kommt vor, die lebt bei uns wie die Made im Speck - sie schien sehr wohlgenährt und ich möchte nicht wissen, welche 'meiner' Bitterlinge, __ Frösche und __ Molche sie bereits auf dem Gewissen hat.

Zu der Mittelgroßen sind auch noch 2 kleine, so 30 + 50 cm-lange immer wieder mal zu beobachten.

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## Teichfreund (19. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Ringelnatter kontra  Grasfrosch*

Hallo Kurt,

das sind wirklich tolle Bilder, die du da machen konntest. Mag sein, dass ein Profi nicht zufrieden damit ist, ich würde mich allerdings riesig über solche selbst gemachten Bilder freuen. Auch ich konnte in den letzten 5 Jahren immer wieder Ringelnattern bei uns im Teich beobachten. Leider nie eine ausgewachsene. Aber immerhin von solcher Größe, dass ich beobachten konnte, wie eine einer Kaulquappe hinterher ist. Das sind für mich sehr schöne Teicherlebnisse.
Und was ich gar nicht verstehen kann ist die Angst vor diesen Tieren. Zu Hause musste ich leider auch erst einmal Aufklärungspolitik betreiben, um das nicht bestehende Problem zu lösen. Heute sind bei uns auf dem Grundstück alle recht relaxed, wenn sie eine Ringelnatter sehen. Es gibt also Hoffnung   

Gruß, Markus


----------



## Kurt (20. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Ringelnatter kontra  Grasfrosch*

Hallo Markus,

auch ich konnte bereits einige 'zum Nachdenken' bringen, woher ihre Phobie 
gegenüber __ Schlangen und anderen für viele Menschen 'gruseligen' Tieren  wohl kommt. 
Einige erzählen von ihren Taucherlebnissen in Thailand und dann kommt als Kommentar zu den Schlangenfotos am Schwimmteich:  so was möchte ich nicht in meiner Nähe haben.
Aber mit etwas Geduld und Aufklärungsarbeit kann man doch einige 'auf unsere Seite' holen.

Ich wünsch jedenfalls allen, daß sie sowas auch mal erleben können, ohne in ein Flugzeug steigen zu müssen - auch wir haben jede Menge Natur, nur nicht soviele giftige wie in anderen Erdteilen .

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## StefanS (20. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Ringelnatter kontra  Grasfrosch*

Da bleibt mir nur ein Wort: Kompliment !

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## fuerte2 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Ringelnatter kontra  Grasfrosch*

hallo kurt!
mei, das war ja was ganz aussergewöhnliches, was du da beobachten, - und noch dazu so toll fotografieren konntest, traum!! 
ich bin bei fischteichen aufgewachsen und wir hatten immer ringelnattern, die sich auf den steinen sonnten, doch nähern war nicht möglich, sie verschwinden so schnell.
bevor wir voriges jahr unseren teich zu bauen begannen, mussten wir leider einen wunderschönen alten nussbaum fällen. bei diesem baum wohnte irgendwo eine ringelnatter, die wir manchmal von der weite beim sonnen sehen konnten. ich hab mich bei dem baum für die vielen nüsse bedankt, die er uns geschenkt hat, und bei der natter habe ich mich entschuldigt, dass ich ihr heim zerstören muss und sie eingeladen, sich dann beim teich wieder anzusiedeln. bis jetzt war noch nichts zu sehen, ist aber auch noch nie wirklich ruhe gewesen, die baustelle rundherum ist noch voll in gange. ich wünsche mir sehr, dass sie zurückkommt. meine familie ist auch allem gegenüber, was da kräucht und fleucht, sehr offen, kennen auch kein grausen, nur neugier, was man denn da alles entdecken kann. ist spannender als jede playstation und tv. 
viel freude weiterhin mit deinem teich, und grüß mir deine natter, dieses verfressenen ding, lach. johanna aus oberösterreich


----------



## Kurt (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Ringelnatter kontra  Grasfrosch*

schon wieder     -   diesmal wars eine Kröte, bei der die Ringelnatter nur einen 'Haxn' derwischt hat.
Auch hier kam das Opfer wieder frei - nachdem ich die Natter etwas gestört habe (darf man das ???) -  bin aber sicher, auch dieses Futter wäre für die Schlange zu groß gewesen.

Habe auch noch eine Filmsequenz davon, aber 42 MB - die bring ich wahrscheinlich nirgends unter.   Muß mal nachlesen, wie man das verkleinern kann.

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## Conny (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Ringelnatter kontra  Grasfrosch*

Hallo Kurt,

da wir sicher alle gespannt sind, könntest Du vll hier einstellen. Es muss dann nur noch von einem Mod  freigeschaltet werden 
Ich freu mich drauf!
Du hast die richtige Entscheidung getroffen!


----------



## Kurt (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Ringelnatter kontra  Grasfrosch*

Hallo Schlangenfan´s,

für alle, denen das zu lange geht bring ich das Titelbild des zukünftigen 'Horrorklassikers':

gggggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrruuuuuuuuussssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeeeliiiiiiiiiigg:


----------



## Annett (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Ringelnatter kontra  Grasfrosch*

Moin.

Da das Thema seit gestern abend erledigt sein sollte, habe ich die Beiträge bezüglich Video-Upload in den Support geschoben. 
Der Upload von Kurt hat gestern abend geklappt. 

Hier findet Ihr das Ergebnis: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/downloads.php?do=file&id=96



Der arme Frogi...... :shock


----------

